# 500ft wire (Twisted Messes) or similar length rolls 36g



## The Steve (26/7/16)

Im looking for longer rolls of wire like 500ft on twisted messes. Ni80 36g for fused claptons and aliens. Even stainless steel would do. The small rolls are expensive and becoming a pain when making wire. Any help would be much appreciated and thank you in advance


----------



## Cobrali (26/7/16)

Try vape cartel's ni80.got a few rolls myself.







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

